# Eclectus/African Grey Breeders?



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of good breeders of either of the above? Ideally looking for a female eclectus rather than male. A young hand reared bird would be ideal. A breeder in Norfolk/Suffolk would be great but don't mind travelling a bit to pick one up. 

We're finally in a position to be able to get a parrot, looking to get one hopefully in the next couple of months. Will give us time to make sure we've got everything we need sorted :2thumb:

Thanks


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Also can anyone recommend any books for extra reading?


----------



## Exotic lover (Nov 10, 2007)

I breed African Grey's and have babies who will be fully weaned October time. I've been breeding for over 15 years and the babies come with a comprehensive information pack for you to read up on before bringing the baby home. If you have a look at www.eliteparrots.piczo.com you can read the comments from previous new owners. I'm based near Portsmouth so a bit further to travel but I do send weekly updates with photo's so you wouldn't miss out on the babies development.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Exotic lover said:


> I breed African Grey's and have babies who will be fully weaned October time. I've been breeding for over 15 years and the babies come with a comprehensive information pack for you to read up on before bringing the baby home. If you have a look at www.eliteparrots.piczo.com you can read the comments from previous new owners. I'm based near Portsmouth so a bit further to travel but I do send weekly updates with photo's so you wouldn't miss out on the babies development.


PM on the way :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

great birds...:2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> great birds...:2thumb:


Omg! She is beautiful! I think we're going to end up with both anyway :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

My Baby

6 Month Old African Grey Parrot (Only Had Her 3 Days) - YouTube

More vids of her one there if can be bothered looking for them i have a few pets :lol2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

StaneyWid said:


> My Baby
> 
> 6 Month Old African Grey Parrot (Only Had Her 3 Days) - YouTube
> 
> More vids of her one there if can be bothered looking for them i have a few pets :lol2:


Aww she is so cute! What a sweet bird :flrt:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks

Ill need to get a video of her when shes left with my parents/Grand parents! Wee fits n cryin she does n the rows i get are hilarious when i pick her back up!
Love every minute but 24/7 job if want to get a companion! Ive seen so many nasty/Just cant 100% trust them and its a shame!
Shes never hurt me once shes so gentle! Ill do a proper video of me n her together ill try do it when ive left her overnight elsewhere cos her wee huffy crys n upset/Giving me a row noises are hilarious :lol2:


----------

